# WLAN Speed PC &lt;-&gt; Laptop



## apollo (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe Win7 Home Premium 64, auf 2 Desktop PCs und 2 Laptops. Die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit unter den System erscheint mir arg langsam. Dabei spielt es eigentlich keine Rolle von welchem System auf welches System ich etwas kopieren möchte, die Geschwindikeit liegt i. d. Regel nicht höher als 100 kb/s. Ich habe auch nicht groß in den netzwerkeinstellungen herumgefuchtelt; vllt weiß ja jemand eine Lösung. Danke


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

Also, du meinst jetzt wirklich 100 kb/s, d.h. für 1MB brauchst Du 10 Sekunden, und für 10MB ca 1,5 MIn (100 Sekunden) ? Und die 100kb/s sind auch konstand bei größeren Datenmengen?

Dann stimmt was nicht. Du hast zwar bei normalem WLAN nur so 2-4 MB/s, aber nur 100 kb/s wären zu wenig. Sind denn beide auch per WLAN mit dem Internet verbunden? Sind Downloads aus dem netz per WLAN schneller?

Irgendwelche Firewalls aktiv?


----------



## apollo (5. Dezember 2011)

Hey, danke fürs schnelle antworten 
Ja tatsaächlilch 100kb/s. habe eben 15 MB kopiert und das dauerte um die 6 min. Wenn ich etwas downloade knacke ich auch nicht mehr als 90 kb/s ca. das ist aber leitungsbedingt. da ist nicht mehr drin. Aber wie gesagt, habe zwischen PC unnd Laptop kopiert. Firewalls sind keine extra installiert. nur halt windwows standard gedöhns ist an :-/


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2011)

nur 90kb/s beim Internet? Was für DSL hast Du denn?

Was hast Du überhaupt für nen Router, und was für WLAN-Sticks, bzw wie alt ungefähr? Wie gut ist die WLAN-Verbindung?


----------



## apollo (6. Dezember 2011)

Ja 90kb/s ca 
864kBits/s sagt meine FritzBox hat meine DSL Leitung. Die WLAN Verbingung vom Laptop zum Router (Fritzbox 7170) ist herforragend. Alle Balken an. Und der Laptop ist ausm Frühjahr mit integriertem WLAN halt. Glaub realtek ist da verbaut


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2011)

Ach so, also der PC ist per LAN am Router?

Teste doch mal ohne WLAN-Verschlüsselung, ob es einen Unterschied macht. Und welche Verbundungsart nutzt DU? Steht da "54mbit hervorragend" oder ein anderer Wert?


----------

